# extend a stay LPG 'T' piece for fixed LPG tank



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi we are in GUARDMAR in spain and are looking for a Extend a stay conversion 'T' for our fixed LPG tank ( RV ),so we can use spanish gas bottles can anyone help us locate one without getting one from UK?
Many Thanks  :?:


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*extend-a -stay*

Hi you might already have the adaptor on your tank if somebody else has fitted it. go on internet to check the fittings on your tank . take care Mick


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've just tried to contact C7KEN on the phone. He's probably eating or has gone out. There is a huge Camping accessory shop on the Dolores/Elche road. I try and get the number for you. They speak English.

Anyone else got their number?

Ian
Next door neighbour


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

No chance!!

Get one from the UK


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Ian
we will have to stop meeting like this otherwise our neighbours will start talking


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian I have left the Tel No for Caravannas Cruz on your mobile answering system. This is the largest Caravan & motorhome accessory and spares place in Spain.They have a massive range of stuff on the shelf so you stand a chance there. Russ got a cowl for his fridge off the shelf The other alternative is the place where I get the freeflow adaptors from it is the large bricolage first on the right as you enter Los Montisinos the guy behind the plumbing/fittings counter is fairly switched on so worth a try if C/Cruz cant help. RV's are not what the Spanish seem to use so it could be difficult. I dont know what the threads and sizes are on american machines


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

C7KEN

Went to Caravanas Cruz this morning with Carl, no luck I'm afraid.

Which is the best market to try for a propano bottle and which day is it held? Will pass your no to Carl if OK with you?

Regards

Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian
Carry on down the N332 to Punta Prima large street msrket on a sunday morning. You should find gas bottles for sale there. Pay one euro and go into the underground market. I bought two empty Cepsa bottles there. As you know they exchange for full at almost all filling stations. If you dont have success ring me I will supply one. I bought a full Repsol propane yesterday for 15e but want to keep it as I may go to somewhere cold (UK)


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
I used an ordinary barbed T piece. I connected this from the delivery end of the regulator by cutting the rubber pipe. i then inserted the T piece and used a male /female BBQ connector to connect the bottled gas into the system, after first turning of the supply from the inbuilt tank.
We are in Camping Marbella Playa at the moment and are due a visit to the local BBQ lookalike. If they have them iI wil post the part No's.
Hope this helps
Regards
Tel


----------

